# Prepping pan for Genoise



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Do you butter and flour the sides? Some do and others don't.
I can under stand each. 
If you grease and flour the sides it makes it easier for the batter to climb up the sides.
If you don't grease and flour the sides the batter, the batter will not slide down.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Grease and flour the bottom and sides. This makes it easy to remove the cake after baking. Genoise is a very delicate cake and the easy release helps keep it in shape.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Actually, most production bakers don’t do anything to prep a pan for Genoise, instead they use open rings that lay on top of parchment paper. After baking the entire cake—ring and all, is peeled off the paper, a knife inserted between cake and ring, and the cake is cut out of the ring. If you don’t have cake rings, just drop a disc of precut parchment in the cake pan and cut the baked cake out when cool.

Do a side by side comparison: the cake in a greased and floured pan will be dense, shrank significantly, and flat. The cake baked in unprepared pans will be light and high. This is because the batter can stick on the walls as it bakes which gives it the structure it needs. In the prepared pan the batter slides right down as it bakes.

Prepared pans are ideal for very heavy batters that are chemically risen ( baking powder, etc) though.


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

foodpump said:


> Actually, most production bakers don't do anything to prep a pan for Genoise, instead they use open rings that lay on top of parchment paper. After baking the entire cake-ring and all, is peeled off the paper, a knife inserted between cake and ring, and the cake is cut out of the ring. If you don't have cake rings, just drop a disc of precut parchment in the cake pan and cut the baked cake out when cool.
> 
> Do a side by side comparison: the cake in a greased and floured pan will be dense, shrank significantly, and flat. The cake baked in unprepared pans will be light and high. This is because the batter can stick on the walls as it bakes which gives it the structure it needs. In the prepared pan the batter slides right down as it bakes.
> 
> Prepared pans are ideal for very heavy batters that are chemically risen ( baking powder, etc) though.


Will have to look at my Professional baking books and see if they use prepared pans.


----------

